# Blank dvds



## varunprabhakar (Jan 16, 2008)

hi.
i m luking to buy a 100 blank dvd box for backing up my data.
can u tell me which brand to go in for?
will sony 16x dvd+r b a gud option? and how to tell whether they r genuine as many fakes r floating around in the market. and wot wud b the cost of box of 100?


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 16, 2008)

You may buy the dual dvd's


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2008)

I use rs.13 Melody Dvds. Work great.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

Sony is a good option but they are expensive.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 16, 2008)

kpmsivachand said:


> You may buy the dual dvd's



dual dvds are not cost effective afaik, or are they?



nvidia8800 said:


> Sony is a good option but they are expensive.


how much do they exactly cost for a box of 100. and if they r not tht costly but will b reliable in long run, then tht wud b totally worth it


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

It is reliable should be available within 20 bucks...


----------



## REY619 (Jan 16, 2008)

One single original Sony DVD-R costs here Rs. 30/-


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 16, 2008)

well if i m not wrong, i asked price once and it was around 1650 for 100 box. is it possible? will it b a gud buy or i can get tht cheaper?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 16, 2008)

I recently got 50 Pack of Moserbear for Rs 12 per DVD. Sony and HP were 15 i guess


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 16, 2008)

i think REY619 is refering bout the jewel case Sony DVD.

I use HP DVD 16X for 14/-. It has cool looks too.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 16, 2008)

i got 2 rates for moser baer. one person was quoting 12rs per dvd and the dvd was all white and moser baer was just written on the transparent part of the dvd. the other guy quoted me around 16rs but didnt knowwhether it was the same dvd.

also any advantages of dvd+r or dvd-r?


----------



## p_d5010 (Jan 16, 2008)

I got AKARI 30 dvds for rs.7.5 each at compex 08 in nagpur :d


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 16, 2008)

DVDs are priced at 18 a piece (sony) 28 a piece ( sony jewel case )
and rest all are @ 12 ( tycoon n amico n stuffs like that)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 16, 2008)

varunprabhakar said:


> i got 2 rates for moser baer. one person was quoting 12rs per dvd and the dvd was all white and moser baer was just written on the transparent part of the dvd. the other guy quoted me around 16rs but didnt knowwhether it was the same dvd.
> 
> also any advantages of dvd+r or dvd-r?


The non-color ones are fake. But they work fine though, only the lasting differs.


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 17, 2008)

in my place,the price of sony dvd is Rs-18,Moser Bear is 16 & other small brands dvd prices Rs 13..


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 17, 2008)

Can someone tell me which one is better? Mostly I buy either Sony or Moser Baer. They cost around Rs 17 here. The other one which I use the most is UMAX which costs me Rs 100 for 10 pack. If there is very important data I go for Moser Baer or Sony. Which one is better of these two or is there something else better than these two? I checked in couple of shops I dont seem to find 10 pack for the above two.


----------



## ilugd (Jan 17, 2008)

sony is usually better qualitywise, but on the expensive side.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

hello?does original sony dvds are sold here?even the jewel case ones am asking!in my town,2 versions of sony jewel case are available;made in india(fake/worst quality) are here for rs 18;and imported sony DVDs for rs 35!


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone tell me which one is better? Mostly I buy either Sony or Moser Baer. They cost around Rs 17 here. The other one which I use the most is UMAX which costs me Rs 100 for 10 pack. If there is very important data I go for Moser Baer or Sony. Which one is better of these two or is there something else better than these two? I checked in couple of shops I dont seem to find 10 pack for the above two.


Moser Baer and Sony both are good. You can buy the one which is cheaper.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 17, 2008)

got the 100 dvd+r pack frm sony for 1475.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

^^Thats a good price 14.75 per DVD....


----------



## axxo (Jan 17, 2008)

varunprabhakar said:


> got the 100 dvd+r pack frm sony for 1475.



dual layer or single layer


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 17, 2008)

ofcourse Single layer


----------



## hansraj (Jan 17, 2008)

i think i had the best deal..... in chandigarh... tech-com dvd 50 pack in rs 500


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 18, 2008)

hansraj said:


> i think i had the best deal..... in chandigarh... tech-com dvd 50 pack in rs 500



Techcom usually sells for Rs 10 for fewer quantities aswell. Where did u buy from, shops in 22, in front of bus stand ?


----------



## axxo (Jan 18, 2008)

i bought imation 25 CD pack for Rs.350


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 18, 2008)

tech-com were available for 775 for a pack of 100


----------



## axxo (Jan 18, 2008)

thats steel mate..will have find the same media here soon..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 18, 2008)

Last month i bought Digit magazine and i got three blank dvds.Do u want them?


----------



## janitha (Jan 18, 2008)

praka123 said:


> hello?does original sony dvds are sold here?even the jewel case ones am asking!in my town,2 versions of sony jewel case are available;made in india(fake/worst quality) are here for rs 18;and imported sony DVDs for rs 35!



Even as per Sony India site, cost of 10 Spindle 16X DVD+R is only Rs.225/-(MRP)
and 100 SPINDLE 16X DVD-R DISC MRP Rs. 1,875 /- only.
Retail price is always lower than MRP as you very well know.
And MRP of jewel case one is only Rs.30/-
 *www.sony.co.in/productcategory/it+sto+data+dvd?site=hp_en_IN_i


----------



## New (Jan 19, 2008)

This morning I bought 10 Frontech  DVDs  for 100...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/107.gif


----------



## janitha (Jan 19, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Last month i bought Digit magazine and i got three blank dvds.Do u want them?



How much did you pay for the three blank dvds?


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 21, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> The non-color ones are fake. But they work fine though, only the lasting differs.


this was moser baer dvd i was referring to
[img=*img80.imageshack.us/img80/2319/moser2al3.th.jpg]
[img=*img132.imageshack.us/img132/8270/mosersg7.th.jpg]

dvd identifier says the manufacturer as moser baer india


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

janitha said:


> Even as per Sony India site, cost of 10 Spindle 16X DVD+R is only Rs.225/-(MRP)
> and 100 SPINDLE 16X DVD-R DISC MRP Rs. 1,875 /- only.
> Retail price is always lower than MRP as you very well know.
> And MRP of jewel case one is only Rs.30/-
> *www.sony.co.in/productcategory/it+sto+data+dvd?site=hp_en_IN_i


@Janitha:sorry,thing i messed up last post 
OK/:
Sony without jewel case are available here for <Rs18!(buying for Rs15!)
with jewel case,it is *Rs24*,the dealer is charging.I think this can go lower if i buy in bulk.

and,
There is* ANOTHER SONY Jewel case DVD*s available,which are imported made in Japan for Rs35.I searched for some image of the Jewel case,but cant able to find!but these DVDs are imported ones.having a green+yellow background front paper.

edit:and sony *DVD-RW* is for Rs 35 only.Is this the price in ur place also @Janitha?

interesting:
*www.digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm

I think u shud check those duty paid shops for the availability.also,this imported sony jewel case DVDs are available in penta menaka(Kochi) shops also,afaik.


----------



## fallin_a (Jan 21, 2008)

is there dual-layer dvd+r available? if so, which brand, and the price. is it available in kerala?


----------



## axxo (Jan 21, 2008)

Product: Single Layer DVD
Brand: NATIONAL
Qty: 50 Pcs
Price: Rs.375 /-

...good deal i guess considering price per dvd comes exactly Rs.7.50


----------



## utsav (Jan 21, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> The non-color ones are fake. But they work fine though, only the lasting differs.



r u sure.then i will go with my frnds 2morrow to that shop which was selling me the non coloured ones for 20bucks  and i will kick his a in the shop itself.damn man.its too much.he states that he is the distributor of moserbaer.that guy is gonna have tough time tommorow


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> interesting:
> *www.digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm





> MCC00RG20,                           MCC01RG20, MCC02RG20, MCC03RG20, MCC002, MCC003,                           MCC004, MCC00RW, MCC01RW, MCCA01, MKMA02, MKM001,                           MKM003 Mitsubishi                           Chemicals, Mitsubishi-Kagaku Media, *Verbatim*
> 
> Singapore,                           Taiwan, India



Where can one get this?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 22, 2008)

janitha said:


> How much did you pay for the three blank dvds?



200 Rs.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 22, 2008)

^^200 for just 3 blank dvds??


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 22, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> 200 Rs.





gaurav_indian said:


> Last month i bought Digit magazine and i got three blank dvds.Do u want them?





nvidia8800 said:


> ^^200 for just 3 blank dvds??



i got 1 for rs.125/-  so mine is more costly.


----------



## din (Jan 22, 2008)

@praka123

Go to *Sai Enterprise* - Opposite to public library (near Shenoy's) in Cochin. They will give Original CD / DVDs at the lowest rate. The owner is a nice person too. I usually buy from there.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 22, 2008)

^I think I already went there looong back itself.is he a northie?and the shop is in 1st floor?I know that shop from 1998(not sure!) onwards  I used to visit that shop during the cassette era


----------



## din (Jan 22, 2008)

Exactly. His family is from Sindh basically ! I mean Pak. His grandfather etc. But hes living in India for quite some time.

Anyway you are right. I remember the shop from 1999. Ground floor and not much change to shop till today ! Only the sales persons changed. And most of the time he (owner) is there.


----------

